# LiveAlbum Vs other Photosharing apps.. Has anybody used the app called Livealbum??



## anjanaarjun (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,
I am an avid amateur photographer, and have used multiple photo applications over the years  starting from snapfish.com to flickr. 
Most recently I came across Live Album  the name looked interesting and out of curiosity I downloaded the app. I have to say that it was a good decision. The app is simple to use and I found it useful when I am on the road and take pictures from my phone. The photos are shared instantly with friends and family. 
The app also identifies your exact location, and adds the location meta-tags to the photos. I did not find this feature useful in the beginning but later on while interacting with my albums on the Live Album website  it was easy to search and find photos based on the location.


----------



## anjanaarjun (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.livealbum.me/

Here is the link..


----------



## anjanaarjun (Jul 10, 2012)

LiveAlbum with all new features..!! check it out!!

http://www.livealbum.me


----------

